# For Tea Lovers.....



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Watch in full screen....




































Some coffee and chocolate ....


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

That almost makes me want to ditch my coffee and become a tea drinker...almost. But I am committed to my java!

Darren


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

mmm chappurrado ! i dont consider it tea, i consider it a type of hot chocolate. stuff is delicious, especially with some liquor in it like baileys or khalua.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Some of those look really good.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Mmmmm, thanks e~shot!! Going to go make a cup of tea.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I was in Greece visiting family this summer and it was Frappes in the morning at the beach and late afternoon after a nap everyday. It was awesome! I like a nice cup of tea every once in a while, but I will never turn down a Frappé! 
Thanks for posting this E-shot,
SF


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

SmilingFury said:


> I was in Greece visiting family this summer and it was Frappes in the morning at the beach and late afternoon after a nap everyday. It was awesome! I like a nice cup of tea every once in a while, but I will never turn down a Frappé!
> Thanks for posting this E-shot,
> SF


FRAPPÈ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! paracallo !

;-)


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

A A A A A R R G H ...SACRILEDGE !

There is a PROPER WAY to make a cup of tea! Forget Zen Tea Ceremonies and all that foreign stuff. The REAL tea ceremony was developed in ENGLAND. It goes as follows

First the teapot which should be of porcelain or sterling silver

It must be scalded out with boiling water

Then tea is added. One spoonful per person and 'one for the pot'

It must be allowed to rest for at least 4 minutes

The tea used may vary greatly according to personal preference or time of day. Personally I prefer Ceylon tea though sometimes adding a smidgeon (3 smidgeons equal one spoonful) of Earl Grey

Whilst the tea is resting in the pot the tray should be set with thin porcelain cups and saucers, a milk jug and sugar bowl (If one is serving a demanding Master then His cup should also be pre-heated)

Now the difficult part! When serving should the milk be put in the cup before or after the tea is poured? Be VERY careful here as feelings can run high on this issue in England. There are two distinct schools of thought and making the wrong choice can lead to social ostracism.

For pure sybaritic luxury the tea may be served with cucumber sandwiches and scones.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I drink coffee, but it's tea that awakens me! I LOVE tea in all of its wonderful forms, but I believe Taiwanese Oolongs are my absolute favourites...
That said, nothing compares to a homemade chai on a winter morning, & that first mint recipe, though hot, is surprisingly refreshing on a balmy summer afternoon!

For the forum folks here that are stateside, there's a place in Berkley called "Teance" that has THE BEST teas available (that I've found, anyway) in the US; if you like tea, you'd do yourself well to check them out.
Also, for some of the ingredients (like Chinese almonds & cinnamon seeds, for example), every city has Indian bazaars, & Asian markets...might take some looking, but those are not only the ONLY place you can find some of this stuff, but they're also the place to go for the best quality stuff, too; I buy the vast majority of my spices from these markets...do a side-by-side comparison of store bought spices to those sourced from these shops, & I'd wager you would too...cinnamon (seeds, sticks, & even bark), saffron, curry, & mustard comes instantly to mind as ALWAYS being of much higher quality.

One thing we missed in these videos was Kambucha! Another Himalayan tea concoction of the highest order; fermented oolong, with a "mushroom" (not a real mushroom, but a mass of symbiotic bacteria), & an infinite canvas for favouring (i personally like it with ginger & Asian pear juice).

That's my two-cents on tea...Thanks for starting this, e-shot! I thought about starting one in response to that coffee thread, but just never did... You're the man


----------



## BrotherDave (Oct 29, 2012)

I'll have a nice single-estate first flush Darjeeling please.


----------

